# Port Philip Bay 6th-15th April



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ahoy Mangoes,

I'll be back in Melbourne for Easter with the yak, and I'm keen to fish with as many of you as I can before heading back to Canberra. I don't have any concrete plans, except for spending as much time as possible with Squidette (on the water of course :wink: ). It's comp week, so lets all put in a big effort to lift the Vics up the ladder! 

I'll be trying to fish most days, so hopefully the weather's kind and the fish are hungry. I'll try and post trip plans a few days in advance, but anticipate quite a few spur o' the moment paddles as well. 8) Sunnyside, Chelsea and Ricketts Point are all on my 'to do' list


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

In a comp week too! hope you catch nothing :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

only jokes, hope you enjoy your week back home! those mangos need all the help they can get in the state vs state comp at the moment :lol:

Ash


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Squidder, would love to have had a Gummy bash with you over the break however will be in Tassie till 15th myself, leaving on 4th. Next time. Steve.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll be leaving for tassie on the 6th Steve - I'll keep an eye out for you on the tasmanian waters


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Alas Garfish, this trip is all about SWMBO. No Hobie on the roof rack, not even a handline in the suitcase! Bugger!! Steve.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Jason,

I'm down at Phillip Island over Easter. I plan to have another crack at the Elephants. Let me know if you are interested.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Saturday morning's looking magic.

I haven't taken the big banana out for a couple of weeks, looks like a plan.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Jase ... be great to have ya back fishing the bay. keen to hook up during the week 9th - 15th (fishing Mulwala/Mokoan 4th-7th), just pray the conditions are suitable for me yak mate and if not prehaps l'll just go buy me 1 of those SOT that can handle the nasty stuff :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Something will be possible Jaz perhaps an afternoon bash at Ricketts with the Poddmeister??? I'll check the easter calendar with the boss and get back to you soon  Eeeeeik just remembered Saturday is no good maybe Friday arvo?

Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds great guys, looking forward to the trip! Since I drive down on Thursday night, my first mission will be to try and catch some fish to eat on good Friday - not sure exactly where yet, it might depend on the weather but at this stage it looks promising for a ricketts paddle. 

FRIDAY
Southwest to southerly winds of 10 to 15 knots tending south to southeasterly
during the day. Waves around half a metre.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Friday arvo might be a goer, the wind looks like dropping right off as the day progresses, otherwise Saturday morning at Sunnyside's the plan for me.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Squidder,

I'll be in the mix somewhere, not sure what yet. I'll keep an eye out for your posts.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

geez if ya work it right Jase ya could have the biggest flotilla of melb yakkers to hit PPB (well in my time anyway / which really hasnt been that long i know)
Go Mangoes 8)


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

disappointed i can't join you all


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Does this now mean for comp week, if we fish out of state the points go to the fish and where it lives?

All the best and hope you haven't left your MOJO in Canberra Jason :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great to see all this interest.  Like I said I'll do my best to give a few days notice for potential trips, if anyone decides on a last minute fish my mobile is 0400 996 975.



victor-victor said:


> Does this now mean for comp week, if we fish out of state the points go to the fish and where it lives?


Not sure Victor, all I know is that I'm fishing for Victoria this comp week, and if you don't like it then I'll fight ya when I get back to Canberra :x :lol:



victor-victor said:


> hope you haven't left your MOJO in Canberra Jason :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL! :lol: What mojo, the amount of luck I've had with natives (none  ) I reckon I forgot to bring it up with me from Melbourne :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad to hear ya fishing for the Big V Squidder...otherwise the concrete in the plans would had revolved around the stuff we made ya shoes outta (Milt has the mixer/mould combo and a pulp fiction soundtrack where as a lot of mangos are now fishing in black suits and slicked back greasy hair):wink: I'm up for anytime Sat, or possibly Sun morning. Ricketts seems to have fish about but promises to be peak hour. Could be worth looking at Point Cook or an easter crack at the Bunnyside (I'm working on some better seasonal puns :roll: ). I'm happy to float anywheres, but may give a Hoited WP mission a miss this weekend after travelling some km's of late. Good to have ya back, even if only for a bit


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

The cook has been quiet.


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

I will be watching the trip posts, been given a few marks off frankston but they are in 11, 15 & 19m of water and require a big paddle, but the returns I am told are big fish. Its a bait and anchor set up, more like your traditional stink boat trip but would rather hook up with fellow akff members and fish ricketts etc as well as take the points in the comp this week. We should egg each other on this weekend and make it a clean sweep of the top 3. Post your plans & me & scotty will try to come along!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

You won't have to twist my arm. I'll probably go away on a camping/kayaking trip for a couple of days over Easter, but otherwise I'll be around and good to go.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Good to see you back for a stint Jason. Will keep an eye out for posts


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks PeterJ, scratch the Cook :wink:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Poddy is friday arvo any good for ya??? For me Saturday is a no can do despite it looking like a cracker of a day and Sunday well I have promised the dear wife i'd go to bloody church with her. Even though my fingers will be twitching as i day dream of a fish bitting my baited pilly  or plastic whilst being seated at church. Ahhh jeez the things us men have to do! Oh well atleast its only once a year 8)

Hopefully Mondays predicted N/E settles down a bit?

Milt,


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Milt, nah Fri is a no good thing for me as my nose (or is that shoulder?) is back at the grindstone (or is that sandstone?). Happy about that :x

Squidder, I think we're all happy to let ya dictate the weekends fishing menu :wink:


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

i'll have one eye on the playstation and one on the water this weekend... hopefully i'll find time to meet all u fellas out on the water

cheers

ivan


----------

